# Smudging and frogs



## beetle (May 18, 2021)

My room was recently smudged with sage and that is where I keep my frog. It happened twice in one day now, is my buddy going to be okay? The smoke was not inside of the tank, just near. I am not the one who performed it, JSYK. I'm ventilating the room right now.


----------



## Robru (Jan 1, 2021)

Good ventilation is all you have to do


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

wow well you know, twice like that in such a short time piece means its a regular thing., the burning sage thing. etc. Sounds a bit compulsive, tbh.

Its not healthy, frogs care about breathing Now not in another life. Take it from me these kinds of situations you will be happy you stood up.


----------



## DendroJoris (Apr 13, 2021)

I honestly don't think it's a big problem.
I've found no evidence on it being harmful for the frogs, however I can see it being harmful.
It's a small risk you are taking exposing them to the smoke from the sage, because the outcome is not discussed. 
I can get behind the reasons of burning sage, it kind off renews the scent in the room.

That being said, I think numerous people on here smoke either weed or tobacco around their frogs.
I don't think sage is more harmful than any of those. 

Just my 2 cents I'm no expert by any means.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Perhaps burning materials don't cause observable issues, its in good form to err on side of caution, even courtesy to animals who live by our desires in a manner by which they are subjected to our whims and vices. 

They cannot self locate.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It always strikes as curious that a thing is not considered to exists until a link exists.

Sometimes the link must be in our own rationale.


----------



## beetle (May 18, 2021)

Kmc said:


> wow well you know, twice like that in such a short time piece means its a regular thing., the burning sage thing. etc. Sounds a bit compulsive, tbh.
> 
> Its not healthy, frogs care about breathing Now not in another life. Take it from me these kinds of situations you will be happy you stood up.


It's definitely not a regular thing, and I told the person who did it to tone it down a bit for the frogs sake. He's doing absolutely fine today


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

If its your room, you should have the say so on what goes on in it, jmo. 

There was a roommate in a past house in Berkeley Ca who would purposefully leave the front door unlocked, as a gesture of "trust in the universe" 

No, sorry bro you can trust all you want with your Own Home and Stuff, not everybody elses.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> There was a roommate in a past house in Berkeley Ca who would purposefully leave the front door unlocked, as a gesture of "trust in the universe"


Jesus what an idiot. In a big, frothy city? An open invitation to rape, kill, steal, and burn. My God. "What a shotgun is good for." Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

beetle said:


> It's definitely not a regular thing, and I told the person who did it to tone it down a bit for the frogs sake. He's doing absolutely fine today


Back on topic, I'm glad your frog is doing well.


----------



## Lovelyk (Feb 7, 2021)

beetle said:


> My room was recently smudged with sage and that is where I keep my frog. It happened twice in one day now, is my buddy going to be okay? The smoke was not inside of the tank, just near. I am not the one who performed it, JSYK. I'm ventilating the room right now.


Might want to avoid smudging if you’re not Native. White sage is threatened by over harvesting because New Age folks feel way too entitled to it. I’m not going to presume, but probably tell your friend to cut it out altogether if they’re doing that. :/ If you have to tell your friend to “tone it down”, they’re probably doing it wrong in any case.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

*LIKE^^^*


----------

